# E-Callers



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Whats up guys, hey how many of you use ecallers in the spring? I never have but I want to construct a project using a cd reciever I have, an amp, 12volt battery, and some waterproof bullhorn speakers. I was just curious how effect an ecaller has been for you for I read articles saying that its a must have when bringing down the flock. Would like to try that Tim Grounds CD :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've built ours out of a CD/MP3 player with remote that has a built in 4x50 amp. We're using a 12V battery and 4 speakers. I'm using 30watt speakers, gandergrinder is using 125w. Copper wire isn't a bad idea either.

We're using natural sounds. I'm not too sure I'd use a CD with guys calling over the real thing. My .02


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey thanks! Ill remember that. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I would defiantly go with the real sound of geese. I also think that when decoy hunting for snows in the spring that an e-caller is a must. Just my two cents. 8)


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just finished my e-caller! 208 watt remote cd player and 4 50 watt power horns, heavy duty 12 volt sealed battery velcroed into an old flambau canada converted to snow!! Can't wait to let it sing!!!! Any suggestions on how to conceal the speakers so they don't stick out?

FACE


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FACE said:


> Any suggestions on how to conceal the speakers so they don't stick out?


Use elastic around the horn as stubble straps.

BTW, I like how you converted a decoy into the ecaller....very slick!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet rig


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

thats awesome, do you have the whole cd player/battery stuff inside the deke and just run your speakers out?? pretty damn creative!!! :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

The battery is velcroed to the bottom inside of decoy and the cd unit is velcroed on top of battery with remote sensor towards the holes on side of decoy. The bottom of decoy is cut out behind the legs to the base of the tail which allows for plenty of room to remove the stuff and the wires for the speakers to connect. Remote seems to work well out to 20 feet which I think should be plenty of distance.

Elastic straps for stubble sounds like a great idea! Thanks Chris!

Also using the snow talker cds from performance calls, they sound GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very nice FACE!!!!


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Face, that is a very sweet setup. If you haven't already done so, get some 1/4" mono audio plugs and receptacles (Radio Shack has them), and use them to hook up the speakers. You can mount the receptacles on the exterior of the deke, then you never have to open it while hunting, just plug in the speakers to the ports and go.

I've seen some guys paint the speakers white, but I use mine for more than just snows so I've camoflaged the speakers also, and usually just tuck them halfway under a sock or shell and its fine.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

That is one sweet setup .. great idea ..hope it works for ya


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Face,

Cool looking set up.
Just remember you have the equivalent of 2 x 100 watt light bulbs inside that thing generating heat. An easy-bake oven uses half of that. Seen folks melt stuff with their high-power e-callers. Might have to consider venting. Just something to keep tabs on with the cool set-up (don't store your spare cd's etc in there...)

M.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Used to get into the audio stuff big time in the mid 80s and those 1/4 inch audio plugs are one of the poorest connections there is for the type of power and volume you are looking for because of the amount of surface area the connection makes. It is equivalent to touching a piece of glass with the tip of a ball point pen. I used crimp-on connections for more contact area, soldering directly to the unit would be the best but would be a hassle! 
The deke is well vented as the bottom is completely removed behind the legs but after using it with much success I am still going to modify the deke probably by separating the top of the deke completely and hinging it to allow easier access to the unit and open up the area for the remote sensor also. Other than that it worked just as planned and the "guts" can be easily pulled to use for other things.

By the way, does anyone have an enormously large fullbody crow decoy I could get!!!  :wink: J/K!!!!


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Face, I have wondered about the loss through the plugs, but I couldn't notice much just by ear. Are you using the simple little male/female push in sockets? Can't quite tell from the pic. I've also thought about RCA style plugs, they look to have more surface area connection.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

RCAs would work great but I used the simple push in sockets.


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I'll try out a few RCA's. I have some of those simple little push in sockets on the insides of my caller. I like them, but sometimes they are hard to get in and out. I like the ease of standardized plugs.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Just throw those under some shells and your ready to go! :sniper:


----------

